# Nintendo 4DS Announced



## Zangy (Jan 23, 2011)

Plays games throughout time. More details coming soon


----------



## Zex (Jan 23, 2011)

its about time nintendo stepped up their game


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2011)

DS re-hash.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait is this just a spammy topic? I'm assuming so


----------



## ATWA (Jan 23, 2011)

No, he's telling the truth


----------



## Princess (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to wait for better colours.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 23, 2011)

Better have a new AC game at launch, AC 3DS absolutely sucked.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still extremely confused :S


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2011)

Paper Mario 3DS wasn't 3D at all, and had a horrible story.

3DS tried too hard to be 3D, but it wasn't 3D.

AC3DS only had some little add-ons, like CF, 7 years ago.

Good thing the technology of 2015 is even better.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm even more confused here! Someone please explain! It's like I've traveled to the future or something!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 23, 2011)

what are you saying? AC3DS was an exact copy of City Folk. An utter disappointment, if u ask me.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2011)

What? It's all over the news. Have you checked the news app on your iPhone 16G? It's free.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

AC3DS Hasn't been released yet :S

I'm seriously considering I slept longer than I thought...


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2011)

WHAT???

You're one of the lucky chosen ones to gain access to beta test the Koijiro Co. Time Warp 2000?!
I'm jealous. Oh, and by the way, how much money in NWC (new world currency) does it cost?
And guess what, the president of the NUSA (New USA), Allison U. Butler got to use it to go to ancient Greece to recover articfacts to bring back.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, seriously. I just want an explanation :S Not for your stupid lies.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm gonna wait for a 4ds brite


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone in the neighborhood knows about the 4DS! The 4DS is all what I keep hearing about. iPhone 16G:"4DS finally comes out! Nintendo surely does make a good game console! Of course, they made this to make up for the 3DS they made that was horrible."
4DS commercial(like near the ending): "4DS, only for $249.99! Coming soon!"

                  See the evidence that the 4DS really came out?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

What has happened to TBT? This is really confusifying me. Until someone can tell me a logical explanation... Was America hit by a meteor or something? And then they traveled to the future? Like seriously... I am so lost here


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'm gonna wait for a 4ds brite


 
No, the Super 4DSiLiteXLZ II with Photoshop!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Seriously, this has gotten spammy enough. I'm kinda realizing you're all being idiots or something..


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Seriously, this has gotten spammy enough. I'm kinda realizing you're all being idiots or something..


 
Wait, let me guess: You were the one that volunteered for a 5-year sleep without nutrition in 2011 to see if anything changed when you woke up.

Wow. How skinny are you?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Nook, seriously, stop spamming. No offence but I don't know how you're not banned yet.

I'm just gonna put this here, but when the staff come to do their staffy stuff with this thread, you can give me an infraction. I've been slightly spammy with all being confused over this. Just saying.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Nook, seriously, stop spamming. No offence but I don't know how you're not banned yet.
> 
> I'm just gonna put this here, but when the staff come to do their staffy stuff with this thread, you can give me an infraction. I've been slightly spammy with all being confused over this. Just saying.


 
What? But the 4DS was already announced at E3 2014, how can you not be excited? The 3D on the 3DS bombed, so I'm glad we might finally get what we want.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

It's only 2011... Australia has always been ahead in time of America... So you're wrong.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Nook, seriously, stop spamming. No offence but I don't know how you're not banned yet.
> 
> I'm just gonna put this here, but when the staff come to do their staffy stuff with this thread, you can give me an infraction. I've been slightly spammy with all being confused over this. Just saying.


 
What's your problem, we're just talking about how the 3DS was a flop and the 4DS is gonna be a hit. although the little 20 hour battery life is a problem for me. I was expecting at least a 40 hour battery.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

It's only 2011, the 3DS hasn't even been released yet.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 23, 2011)

The only thing funny here is that you managed to confuse Jake. Well done.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

So that means it's a lie?


----------



## Ricano (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> So that means it's a lie?


 
Yes.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

I knew that.


----------



## Phil (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> So that means it's a lie?


Lol...I have no idea how you couldn't realize this was just for fun..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 23, 2011)

This was fun.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 24, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> What? But the 4DS was already announced at E3 2014, how can you not be excited? The 3D on the 3DS bombed, so I'm glad we might finally get what we want.


 
No, it's E3 2015.

@Ricano
So you had a 5-year sleep in the name of science as well! Congrats, you might want to eat up.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 24, 2011)

Phil said:


> Lol...I have no idea how you couldn't realize this was just for fun..


 
It's called being very gullible. =T


----------

